# Can my 8 week old have beef bones from the butcher



## Tegan mullen (May 24, 2020)

I have done se looking around and I'm getting mixed messages as GSD parents do you think it would be safe to feed her bones as she has this insesive choping thing going on


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

insesive choping?


----------



## Hatch (Jul 16, 2015)

dogma13 said:


> insesive choping?


incessant chomping?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I assume you mean your 8 week old is biting everything? LOL There are a lot of threads about the puppies biting and redirecting with toys so search the board for those  

Yes, beef neck bones are fine. She can't eat the bone at this age. I give lamb necks as well. They are usually whole where beef are cut in half.


----------



## Tegan mullen (May 24, 2020)

Not just biting she is chewing everything and swallowing she won't eat her puppy kibble she will eat human food not dog food if their is no table scraps due to toxic food in the meal or what ever


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

what dog food are you feeding her? You put her in a crate, put her food in and leave it for 15 minutes. If she doesn't eat it, pick it back up. Repeat at noon and evening. Stop catering to her. 

Yes, puppies experience their world thru their mouth. Nobody told you that? Look up the threads on this board for exactly this. And find toys to redirect her when chewing and biting inappropriately.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

NO HUMAN FOOD. (As far as 99% of people understand it)


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Finally, through no fault of my own, I'm a 1 percenter! WOOOHOO!

Trust me, it'll never happen for my income LOL! (While, stifling sniffles in the background...).

At any rate, I do and always have gone against "conventional" wisdom in that regard. I mix and match and change and add and subtract things from a dog's diet throughout their lives. 

And what you end up with, is a dog that can tolerate that with minimal digestive issues!!!

Go figure???

Give your dog a bone! Do you think wolf parents ever ask this question? It's all good! But be aware, narrow is rich and will give a puppy the runs for a day or two.


----------



## Tegan mullen (May 24, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> what dog food are you feeding her? You put her in a crate, put her food in and leave it for 15 minutes. If she doesn't eat it, pick it back up. Repeat at noon and evening. Stop catering to her.
> 
> Yes, puppies experience their world thru their mouth. Nobody told you that? Look up the threads on this board for exactly this. And find toys to redirect her when chewing and biting inappropriately.


She had starved her self for 3 days so we had giving her diffrent food because she's only a baby


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well I don't know what you are doing because you didn't answer the question.

For the record, I only feed large animal necks to puppies. I feel they could get their jaws stuck in a marrow bone.


----------

